# What screws for the center console?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I finally got the linkage right and put in the center console. However, I've broken 2 drill bits trying to get the rear part of the console screwed down and its kinda just sitting there right now. So whats the easiest way to drill a hole for the rear part since its angled and I don't want to break another bit and does it matter what screw go in it?

X


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This is never fun. Never. Especially if you try to do it with the carpet in place, and that's the only real way to do it. I use an awl to locate the original holes. Then line it up that way. You can even crawl under the car and stick a needle thru throm the under side to help you locate the position. If you are installing a console in a non-console car, you will need to center punch the hole area for the drill to bite in properly. The correct screws are like the chrome headlamp bezel screws on your car...the upper screws that are about 1"--1 1/4"" long. They are chrome, phillips head, and have a bevel and no washer. BE SURE TO CHECK THE SHIFTER MOVEMENT FOR CLEARANCE, ESPECIALLY IN REVERSE, BEFORE YOU BOLT IT DOWN. You don't want a neat console install that looks great but now you can't shift it into reverse. BTDT!!!


----------

